# New Ford Pickup



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Yesterday I traded my 2010 Ford 4x4 XLT in for a new One--She was a GOOD Truck But when you live in the U.P. Winters are hard on them . RUST is the killer. We drive on Salted roads most all winter and it takes its toll. I have my truck washed every Sunday on the way to Church but signs of rust is starting to show up it was time--Only 115,000 + miles and still ran like a top--------------This New XLT sure is nice We like our new truck-----------------------------------------skip*


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had several new fords this last year and really like them. Don't care for the aluminum beds though. They dent way too easy for my liking.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Geez Skip,we just bought a 2012 F-150 ecoboost a week ago ( new for us), great for us and Congrats. on your purchase.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

heck that's low miles .I have 177000 on my 98 f-250 and she still going strong.

to be honest she's getting a lil tired but still reliable.

congrats on the new ford


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats bud when we going calling in her and break her in with some new pin stripes Yooper style


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great purchase. I have been thinking about trading my 2013 F150 Ecoboost in for a new one but I am not sure about the aluminum body either. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice truck Skip. what color ?
Probably won't be to long and I'll be looking for a new one. Probably a diesel


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For the reason Skip mentioned - salt - I'm no longer interested in buying new vehicles. You can wash them all you want, but living on a dirt road with calcium chloride, an extremely corrosive substance, added for good measure to salted highways, it gets into places that car washes don't. Perfect example: Had an Olds Alero fully loaded, ran great, relatively low miles, but the underside gave out to the road chemicals and made it junk. Way too much to replace the brake and fuel lines - more than it was worth.

I lease now and get new stuff every 2 years. Just seems to make more sense.

There really isn't any way to win this war of attrition.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well Skip, you broke the #1 rule on here, no pic . It didnt happen !!!! Sorry buddy, you have to keep driving the old one, But Congrats anyway, lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 2002 chevy 2500hd with the diesel and the worst salt I get is from putting boats in the water at Whittier, salt water. I have 144000 miles on it and have several mods to help it out. A espar heater to preheat the engine in the winter cold. The fuel tank has been replaced a couple of years ago with a larger one because the existing one was too small for some trips I like to take and have peace of mind that I will find fuel when I need it. I just took a little trip of 540 miles and only used 31 gallons. It is not the best it has done on economy bu we drove a road that was just opened for the summer and it was a lot of 20 mph speed just looking for animals. Over 100 miles of that was gravel and some of it was pretty soft yet. I really like the truck. Skip good luck with your new truck.


----------

